# Fred's Pictures



## Fred (Jul 5, 2011)

I would like to share photographs of my Tarantulas!

_Grammostola rosea_ Adult Femela

She was digging so I had to take a picture. Pretty cute







_Brachypelma boehmei_ Adult Female

















_Brachypelma baumgarteni_ (maybe!)







_Avicularia versicolor_ Adult Female






















_Theraphosa Apophysis_ Juvenile Female

















_Megaphobema robustum_ Sub-adult Female

















_Poecilotheria rufilata_ Mature Female







_Poecilotheria metallica_ Mature Female
























I hope you enjoy!


----------



## BCscorp (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice spiders and great outdoor lighting pics!


----------



## Fred (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks man! I wish I could bring all my pokies out there. Too bad they're all incredibly fast, or in premolt! The P metallica was rather nice.


thanks, Fred


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Finally... ;P...
Took you long enough!!!! 
lovin the background....

Peace!!!
Armando


----------



## Fred (Jul 5, 2011)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Finally... ;P...
> Took you long enough!!!!
> lovin the background....
> 
> ...



Haha. Thanks Armando. There will be more to come don't worry! Can't wait until my highland subfusca molts. Those will be some good pictures!


----------



## crawltech (Jul 5, 2011)

Ya Fred!...nice pics man!...also lovin the out door action!...keep em comin!


----------



## Fred (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks levi! I was going to take some yesterday and today, but.... It rained! Soon though! Just waiting for a couple to harden up!


Thanks, Fred


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice pictures  Lovely Ts


----------



## Fred (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## swallowscott (Jul 13, 2011)

your braver than me holding that p metallica lol, great pics tho


----------



## Fred (Jul 20, 2011)

_Poecilotheria subfusca_ mature female post molt!







_Theraphosa stirmi_ mature pissed off female








thanks, Fred


----------



## Koh_ (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey Fred those are some nice selections of T.
Beautiful spiders and pics!

just wondering when and where you got the Brachypelma boehmei from? 

Thanks!


----------



## Fred (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Koh!

The Mature female boehmei came from Dave Avery about 1 month ago or so.

thanks, Fred


----------



## Fred (Sep 10, 2011)

heres 

Megaphobema gigas lol x.x







M. robustum


----------



## Crysta (Sep 10, 2011)

wonderful picture i took there...


----------



## crawltech (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey Fred, that above pic looks very familiar...lol....good to finaly meet ya today!


----------



## Fred (Sep 20, 2011)

Haven't been on this thread in awhile. It was nice meeting you too Levi.

Here's a few pictures.

_Heterothele villosella_












Heterothele gabonensis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crysta (Sep 21, 2011)

Great pictures fred. Mine havn't webbed up that much though! lucky.


----------



## Fred (Aug 12, 2012)

Don't Really have a camera any more, but here are some iphone pictures.

Poecilotheria ornata molted! Haven't dug her up quite yet, so here's the molt. Do these guys ever stop growing?







Poecilotheria metallica spiderling munching.







And a female Crassicrus lammannai

Reactions: Like 1


----------

